# vaccination



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to Thailand for one month on November. I have hepatitis A and hepatitis B vaccination and tetanos. Do I need more? Is it necessary to take pills against malaria if I go outside Bangkok and tourist areas?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Most people don't bother with malaria medication unless they are heading into the really remote areas. I was a bit paranoid about it the first time I went to Thailand and took some pills, really expensive too. But after that first visit I've never done so again (they're a lot cheaper in Thailand too, and can be obtained over the counter. If you are really concerned over any health issues during your stay, find an expat and get him to recommend a good doctor and pharmacy). Health concerns, unless you are heading into the jungle, are most likely to be from stomach problems. You also see the occasional case of Dengue. Coughs and colds in the approach to the cooler season. 

In Thailand I take extra care over hygiene, always carrying and using an alcohol-based hand wash regularly during the day - cheap to buy in most pharmacies. I'm careful about which farang restaurants I eat in - some have so few customers, food sell-by dates are not always respected. I've been sick on a couple of occasions after eating in foreign restaurants, but never after eating Thai, including from high turnover street vendors. I always pick places that are clearly popular. And I eat Thai 99% of the time. 

If sitting outside on terraces, particularly near greenery, smear on mozzie repellant on vulnerable areas, especially the lower legs. The critters also hide in street drains, and terrace tables are often near these. At night I'm careful to keep the sleeping area mozzie free.

Taking these few extra precautions is about the best you can do. Aside from the obvious number 1 health protection measure one must absolutely take of course, in a country with so many 'attractions' .


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Don't get paranoid over the food though. If your gonna be sick, your gonna be sick anyways. Im not saying be careless, just don't overdo it. I still see people refusing to drink anything with ice in it.. =S


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

All this vaccination only will destroy your immunity system, try to search in google about harmful effect of vaccination


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindaugas said:


> All this vaccination only will destroy your immunity system, try to search in google about harmful effect of vaccination




Mindaugas,

Sorry but that's utter nonsense. The world has had many scourges such as polio, diphtheria, thyphoid, cholera, measles etc. that killed millions. Polio was another. Before the Salk [and then the Sabin] vaccines millions contracted polio and many died. Remember the "iron lung"? How would you like to spend the rest of your life hooked up to a machine that breathed for you? I doubt you would.

The development of vaccines has eradicated most of these. The problem is when some get vaccinated and others do not. Every year in the US 25,000 - 50,000 die from "seasonal flu" or influenza. Most in the high risk category of dying from influenza - ie infants, those with impaired auto-immune systems, the elderly, get vaccinations and the overwhelming majority survive. Those who get vaccinated can still contract influenza but it will be much milder that had they not been vaccinated.

Vaccinations are not without risks but your risk is far, far greater without a vaccination than with. If you choose not to be vaccinated that's your choice but you would be very irresponsible if you had children and didn't have them vaccinated. There are a lot of other diseases that can either be avoided as well but it's your life and your choice. Are you sure you're not afraid of a hypodermic needle and using that argument to hide your fear? A bad choice in my opinion. 

Serendipity2 [a walking pin cushion]


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Mindaugas,
> 
> Sorry but that's utter nonsense. The world has had many scourges such as polio, diphtheria, thyphoid, cholera, measles etc. that killed millions. Polio was another. Before the Salk [and then the Sabin] vaccines millions contracted polio and many died. Remember the "iron lung"? How would you like to spend the rest of your life hooked up to a machine that breathed for you? I doubt you would.
> 
> ...


Dear Serendipity,
Thanks for explanation, i'll try to find some article for you when will find free minute.
Regards,
Mindaugas


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

I would not worry about the malaria pills unless you are headed to an area that has a break out of malaria.There are really no vaccines that you will need in Thailand.Hep A and B would be great if you allready have them but not really needed.Unless you are planing on being a sex tourist.Then you may wish to get them.As to food...look at the amount of people eating there.Many times I have wanted to stop and get a bite to eat and the wife will say...."not many people, not a good place to eat"The more people the more turn over of food,usally means fresher food.
Mindaugas.......not sure what to say.I have some friends that are evangelical christians and they belive that they should not take any type of vaccines.They belive that it is agianst the bible and god.Some have gotten sick from one thing or another,that a vaccine could have prevnted.The bible and thier god did not save them. I have also meet many and I mean many people that have never taken any vaccines becuse of the area that they live and not had them avalible, it is SAD!! Many have gotten sick in some way or another that a vaccine could have prevented.
Yes there are the people that may not take the vaccine well in their body.But if they were to get sick and pass on polio,diptheria,ect,ect.It would be unethical not to get the vaccine.
Oh here I go just starting to rant,sorry.Up to you vaccine or not.Just stay away from my family and friends if you decide not to vaccinate.


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

yes, i tell u honestly, i have vactination before i move to thailand, but about all i heard too late. Actually when long time ago i had vactine from flue, and later after few years i felt more bad when i got sick. It not protect me any more, just make my organism to not be strong enough. Logical that many new viruses come each year, but humans body is created for that to fight with them. I just told what i think here, and there is plenty info in the internet why it's good and why it's bad. What i think about these people who are writing that vactination is good and advertising, that they just wanna sell product and get money. 
Thank you for your attention. Maybe i'm not very clear in this post.
Mindaugas


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindaugas said:


> yes, i tell u honestly, i have vactination before i move to thailand, but about all i heard too late. Actually when long time ago i had vactine from flue, and later after few years i felt more bad when i got sick. It not protect me any more, just make my organism to not be strong enough. Logical that many new viruses come each year, but humans body is created for that to fight with them. I just told what i think here, and there is plenty info in the internet why it's good and why it's bad. What i think about these people who are writing that vactination is good and advertising, that they just wanna sell product and get money.
> Thank you for your attention. Maybe i'm not very clear in this post.
> Mindaugas


Mindaugas,

I have received probably 100+ vaccinations over the past 70 years for a range of potentially life-threatening diseases including polio, mumps, measles, tetanus, typhoid, diphtheria, yellow fever, hepatitis, influenza [both H1N1 which was many years ago] and H5N1 and others that don't come readily to mind. I have never been seriously ill and rarely suffered even mild effects from having been vaccinated. That said, just because one is vaccinated does not mean there may not be some side effects or even the rare death. The overwhelming number of people vaccinated suffer no debilitating symptoms and we've all but wiped out many diseases that use to be nearly 100% fatal - even bubonic plague if treated promptly - so, on balance vaccinations seem to be far more positive than negative. In the end I think we all have so many days on this planet anyway so each of us can be the arbiter of our own fate. I'll let them stick their needles in me any time and thank them for it. 

Serendipity2


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me just say one more thing on this.I do not get vaccinated for the flu.The few times that I did(in the military)I had gotten more sick then if I did not.Since my exit from the military I have not gotten as sick if at all like I did with the flu shots.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

blue eyes said:


> Let me just say one more thing on this.I do not get vaccinated for the flu.The few times that I did(in the military)I had gotten more sick then if I did not.Since my exit from the military I have not gotten as sick if at all like I did with the flu shots.



blue eyes,

Glad to hear you've not been stricken by the flu bug. Depending on the year 25,000-50,000 Americans die on influenza yearly from what is called the "seasonal" flu. 

True, there are some who should NOT be vaccinated against influenza - those allergic to eggs & feathers, those younger than 6 months or who have had a bad reaction to a vaccination. I guess, in the end, life's a gamble and each of us has to do what we think is best for us but statistically one is far better to get vaccinated than not. Needless to say that doesn't apply to all. Good luck to all 6 billion of us walking, breathing guinea pigs for the pharmaceutical industries of the world. :/

Serendipity2


----------

